# What will happen to Marquis in the off-season?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas lost today, thanks to a combined 7-35 shooting btw Nash, Nowitski, and Howard (sadly I like all 3 players a lot). Meanwhile, Marquis Daniels pulled off a heck of a performance, with 33pts (14-18) 5rebs 3assts and 2stls in 44 minutes!

Ok so let's clear the picture up, an undrafted rookie played more and scored more for a team that has the likes of Nash, Nowitski, Walker, and Jamison?? This is probably his best game stats-wise, but he's been putting up big numbers filling in for an injured Finley.

So Marquis was a blessing for Dallas this season, but can the Mavs resign him for next season? And if another team picks Marquis up, how much will they be willing to pay for his services, and how long a contract will they offer for this young talent? 

And lastly, should every GM in the NBA be fired for not picking Marquis with their 2nd round pick??


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Dallas lost today, thanks to a combined 7-35 shooting btw Nash, Nowitski, and Howard (sadly I like all 3 players a lot). Meanwhile, Marquis Daniels pulled off a heck of a performance, with 33pts (14-18) 5rebs 3assts and 2stls in 44 minutes!
> 
> Ok so let's clear the picture up, an undrafted rookie played more and scored more for a team that has the likes of Nash, Nowitski, Walker, and Jamison?? This is probably his best game stats-wise, but he's been putting up big numbers filling in for an injured Finley.
> ...


Hopefully Dallas will keep both rookies, (Howard good defensive player). And yes every GM should be fired for not picking him, i hav a feeling he may become the 2nd best player hoo wasnt drafted


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe Marquis is a restricted free agent, so he's going nowhere. We can match any offer up to the MLE and I don't think any team will offer more. He will have to be protected in the expansion draft though. 
Marquis new contract will be somewhere between $2M and $3M per for two years with the chance of a big payday after that contract is up IMO. 
Marquis is playing phenomenal recently and if he can keep it going, some teams should strongly consider hiring a new scouting unit. I still can't believe Jerry West passed on Josh Howard either.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He had another great game against Seattle. Too bad Dirk and Nash, among others, didn't show up to play.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> I still can't believe Jerry West passed on Josh Howard either.


Even though Jerry West know that Howard is going to be this good. Picking Howard wouldn't be a good move. Cuz, Grizzlies already have Posey (who is similar to Howard). Besides, Posey, Miller, and Battier all play the same position as Howard. 

The Mavericks pull out a nice move by picking Howard at the end of first round. Even though Howard play the same position as Jamison and sometimes Walker, Howard is a very different player than those two. Howard is a do-it-all type SF while Jamison is more of a scorer and he doesn't defend all over the court like Howard.

Now, the Grizzlies, their forwards (Battier, Posey, and Miller) have the same type of game as Howard. So, I wouldn't pick him either if I'm Jerry West. hmm.. I think I'd pick Maciej Lampe. Remember, people consider Lampe as good prospect at the time. Well, I still think that Lampe will eventually become a decent player. He's still what? 18? I'll put him one the bench and tell him to learn from Gasol.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

That's true, but Jerry drafted Dahntay Jones and traded for Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Memphis wasn't the only team that passed up Howard and Daniels. Daniels has played his way to a multi year contract.

As for Jerry West, I still don't understand what he was thinking during last year's draft. But his decisions haven't hurt the team because they are in the playoffs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> I believe Marquis is a restricted free agent, so he's going nowhere. We can match any offer up to the MLE and I don't think any team will offer more. He will have to be protected in the expansion draft though.
> Marquis new contract will be somewhere between $2M and $3M per for two years with the chance of a big payday after that contract is up IMO.


Since Dallas is over the cap the only amount Dallas can offer is up to the MLE. Any team under the cap (like Denver for example) could offer him a 3 year deal worth 6 million and Dallas would be SOL and then after 3 years Denver would have Carmelo and Marquis' bird rights. It's not impossible to believe that Daniels won't be a Maverick next year, although he will probably show loyalty to the Mavs who showed confidence in him by drafting him and then playing him big minutes. 

So what you should say is * you hope* no one offers Marquis more than the MLE, but he would fit in nicely in Denver or Atlanta next to Terry and Jackson.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Didnt think much of him at Auburn, but its hard to ignore those big numbers on a good team


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Since Dallas is over the cap the only amount Dallas can offer is up to the MLE. Any team under the cap (like Denver for example) could offer him a 3 year deal worth 6 million and Dallas would be SOL and then after 3 years Denver would have Carmelo and Marquis' bird rights. It's not impossible to believe that Daniels won't be a Maverick next year, although he will probably show loyalty to the Mavs who showed confidence in him by drafting him and then playing him big minutes.
> ...


Who the hell would want to goto ATL while they are literally blowing up the team and starting from scratch? 

I have a feeling there will be moves to ensure Howard and Daniels plenty of PT at the 2 and 3.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Since Dallas is over the cap the only amount Dallas can offer is up to the MLE. Any team under the cap (like Denver for example) could offer him a 3 year deal worth 6 million and Dallas would be SOL and then after 3 years Denver would have Carmelo and Marquis' bird rights. It's not impossible to believe that Daniels won't be a Maverick next year, although he will probably show loyalty to the Mavs who showed confidence in him by drafting him and then playing him big minutes.
> ...


Do you really think Denver, Utah, Atlanta or Phoenix will dish out an offer to Marquis worth 6million per for three years? I mean I like the way the kid played recently, but $6M per is way overpaid.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell would want to goto ATL while they are literally blowing up the team and starting from scratch?



Hmmmmm.....Stephen Jackson?



Marquis Daniels has been a great story for the team as well as Josh Howard, and this makes Finley very, VERY expendable come this offseason. I think the MLE for Daniels would be just about right for the guy now, and anything above that is risky. With that said, I think he'll end-up in Dallas again, once Cuban deals off Finley.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Marquis puts up big stats again tonight - 21pts 7rebs 6assts
but he shot a very poor 9-25, and missed all his shots down the stretch to allow Golden State to pull off the upset win.

His 6 assists indicates that he's passing, but he really shouldn't be putting up 25 shots, esp. when Nowitski was shooting 10-15 the same night. He played alooot of minutes tonight (45), again indicating his importance to this team right now. 
And now that I think about Finley's off shooting nights, maybe 9-25 isn't so bad after all....


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Marquis will stay :yes: 

hopefully....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

30pts (12-19), 8rebs, 7assts, 4stls... are u kidding me? A rookie? an undrafted rookie??
I think he just earned himself a spot on the all rookie 1st team with his recent outburst...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Marquis will stay :yes:
> 
> hopefully....


ooooooooooooo he better stay


----------



## AuburnRocks (Nov 28, 2003)

Marquis Daniels averaged 18+ ppg for an Auburn team that made the Sweet 16 and faced Carmelo's SYracuse Orangemen in the Sweet 16. Marquis even had a bigger game than Melo, despite losing by 1 point.

I was shocked to see Daniels not drafted. I knew he was going to make a lot of scouts look very stupid, and he has! He reminds me a little of Rip Hamilton at Detroit.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

According to ABC during one of their broadcasts. Marquies does not want to stay in Dallas.

When he was told that the radio talk show's want him to stay they said he said
"They will get over me"


----------



## AuburnRocks (Nov 28, 2003)

That statement also could have been a humble one by Marquis. He is a humble guy that has worked very hard to get to this point.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> According to ABC during one of their broadcasts. Marquies does not want to stay in Dallas.
> 
> When he was told that the radio talk show's want him to stay they said he said
> "They will get over me"


This is complete B.S. and probably wishful thinking on your part.
Daniels has said many times that he wants to remain a Maverick.

Unless someone is willing to pony up 5+ million a year for
Daniels than he will be a Maverick next year. There may be
some team that is willing to overpay for him but I doubt it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm sure he was just being humble, and saying whatever sounded good. He says one thing, and its "oh god he doesn't want to be here!" Do you care to tell what he said after that? If he didn't keep going with that idea, then I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> I'm sure he was just being humble, and saying whatever sounded good. He says one thing, and its "oh god he doesn't want to be here!" Do you care to tell what he said after that? If he didn't keep going with that idea, then I don't think it's a problem.


Hes a hard person to read because he's got the three C's down. Calm cool and collective. So Mav haters, I wouldn't start jumping up and down cause he's not going to be a Mav next year because you can't read too much into what someone like Daniels says.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes a hard person to read because he's got the three C's down. Calm cool and collective. So Mav haters, I wouldn't start jumping up and down cause he's not going to be a Mav next year because you can't read too much into what someone like Daniels says.


Pretty much...is there a "yes" smiley that doesn't make me look so over-excited? It would fit here...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

This is not BS and it was said by ABC during one of the Mavericks games.

Wishful thinking on my part? Why would that be. I don't care what team Marquis goes to it doesn't effect me in a any way.

Your in denial if you think this kid doesn't want or deserve a big pay day.




> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> This is complete B.S. and probably wishful thinking on your part.
> ...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> This is not BS and it was said by ABC during one of the Mavericks games.
> 
> Wishful thinking on my part? Why would that be. I don't care what team Marquis goes to it doesn't effect me in a any way.
> ...


Gee, let me guess why it would matter to you. Maybe because
the Mavericks and Kings are rivals and anytime your rival loses
a good player it makes you happy.

I am in denial. What exactly are you talking about? Where did
I say that Daniel's doesn't deserve a big pay day? What I did say
is that a big pay day for a rookie restricted free-agent who had a
very nice 20 game stretch is nowhere near 5 1/2 million dollars
per year. If someone pays him more than that then they have
overpaid. And all I said is that I doubt anyone will offer him
more than a MLE. I don't even think that he will get much more
than 1/2 of a MLE. If that is true than he will remain a Maverick
because they would match that.

All you need to do is look at someone like Steven Jackson. A guy
who is young and had a nice year for the Spurs in thier
championship run. They offered him something like 3 million a year
for 3 years and he turned it down because he thought he could
do better from someone else. He ended up signing with Atlanta
for 1 million. And you are talking about a player that was good
for them for the entire year. Only time will tell but I will be very
suprised if Marquis is not a Maverick again next year.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I hate to break this to you but I am not a Kings fan. I explained in the other thread that I have this icon because when I have an icon it usually jinxes the person/team who is in it.
I am trying to help out your team? duh


Marquis is opening a few eyes and someone will offer him the money he wants. He said "They will get over me" doesn't that slund to you like he is on his way out?




> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee, let me guess why it would matter to you. Maybe because
> ...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I hate to break this to you but I am not a Kings fan. I explained in the other thread that I have this icon because when I have an icon it usually jinxes the person/team who is in it.
> I am trying to help out your team? duh
> 
> ...


OK, so your not a Kings fan. How dumb of me not to know what
is going on in your mind with your Jinx. 

Sorry but a 5 word quote which is completely out of context
means nothing to me. Until I see the entire interview I have no
idea what is meant by that quote.

Do you understand what restricted free agent means? It means
that the Mavericks can match any offer that another team makes
if they have the money to do that. So my question to you is what
exactly do you think Daniels is going to get offered from another
team?

Do you think some team is going to offer him 8 mil a year, 7 mil,
6 mil....? You say that some team is going to give him the money
he wants. What exactly is that?

Back up your argument with some example of someone getting
paid more than a MLE for a nice 1/4 season of play.

Let say that Daniels doesn't want to stay in Dallas which is not
the truth. He of course wants to get paid, who wouldn't. So lets
say that he even hates it in Dallas. Unless someone pays him
more than 5 1/2 million per year there is nothing he can do to go
to another team. If the Mavs match the offer he will be a Maverick
That is what restricted means.

So I guess I would say "No" it does not sound like he is on his
way out.


----------

